# Maadi House



## Moe599

Hello

Does anyone have any information on what are the requirements for joining the Maadi House? Is it similar to the ACE Club? What is the annual fees? 

Thanks
Moe

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Whitedesert

I could be wrong...had the idea the Maadi house is an exclusive US citizen/US military club?:ranger:


----------



## Moe599

I'm an American but someone told me something like you have to work at the US embassy to get in. All I know Is that I was told they have "Bud Light" there so I'm on mission! Lol. 

Thanks
Moe

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Whitedesert

Moe599 said:


> I'm an American but someone told me something like you have to work at the US embassy to get in. All I know Is that I was told they have "Bud Light" there so I'm on mission! Lol.
> 
> Thanks
> Moe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


 Knew an American military couple (now posted to Italy). They took us there for lunch ones (yup they have all the Buds lol), but he had to flash his military ID, and we had to sign into a book. Was working at the embassy. A marine Colonel. I think you might be right (Embassy and military)...I know if you dont fall into those categories you dont get to shop at that other famous US institution, called something like "commissery" or something like that which is basically a Wal/K-Mart outside the US, from what my daughter told me when she was still here at CAC, and went there with an American class mate who's mother was wroking for the US Embassy.PS, you can get all the BUD's there as well.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> Knew an American military couple (now posted to Italy). They took us there for lunch ones (yup they have all the Buds lol), but he had to flash his military ID, and we had to sign into a book. Was working at the embassy. A marine Colonel. I think you might be right (Embassy and military)...I know if you dont fall into those categories you dont get to shop at that other famous US institution, called something like "commissery" or something like that which is basically a Wal/K-Mart outside the US, from what my daughter told me when she was still here at CAC, and went there with an American class mate who's mother was wroking for the US Embassy.PS, you can get all the BUD's there as well.




You can shop at the commissary if you're an American NGO.. but it is very difficult to get into Maadi house.


----------



## Moe599

Well that Sux. I'm not in the military, NGO or embassy. I'm just your average Joe or should I say Moe. What does it take in this country to get a bud light! 

Regards
Moe

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland

Moe599 said:


> Well that Sux. I'm not in the military, NGO or embassy. I'm just your average Joe or should I say Moe. What does it take in this country to get a bud light!
> 
> Regards
> Moe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




Friends in high places.


----------



## Moe599

Yeah, well I don't have have those here either. Just a thirsty Michigander

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hurghadapat

Moe599 said:


> Yeah, well I don't have have those here either. Just a thirsty Michigander
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Lol....when in Egypt and it's hot,hot, hot.....any cool beer will do so preferences tend to go out of the window :nod:


----------



## Sonrisa

Why don't you just go and ask? I have been invited to a few kids parties in maadi house and absolutely love that place. Much much better than Ace club,
If there is a reason in this world I would ever whish to be american, is so that I can get into maadi house.


----------



## Moe599

Actually I just called them and they confirmed what was discussed here on the forum. Must have some sort of affiliation with Embassy or Military. 

BTW, Pat why must you settle for a "cool beer". I see you have settled for less. I was at the Red Onion last night and had to put ice in my Sakara. If it's a hot hot day that's when the beer should be especially cold. 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Whitedesert

Moe599 said:


> Yeah, well I don't have have those here either. Just a thirsty Michigander
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


 Go for the Stella's and Sakara's As it gets hotter and hotter and you have more of them they get better and better. Especially after the 3rd one. So much so that I finally get home and our famous Castle lager is not that great anymore...or is that when you know you have been in Egypt to long?


----------



## Maireadhoey

Join a pool team, any one will do, Maadi house hosts Frequently so you get in as a competitor ...


----------



## MaidenScotland

I don't drink but now and again I fancy an ice cold cider... but no such luck


----------



## Sonrisa

Here's an idea, why don't we fund the 'expat forum Pool club", so we all get weekly entry to Maadi House, Bud light, Cider and Coronita for me . ;D

Now, how do you play pool?


----------



## PoleDancer

The local weissbiers (weizen) are particularly refreshing on a hot day. Both Sakara and Luxor produce a variety. Unfortunately they both seem to have been unavailable in recent weeks. I wonder if that might be pending the next wheat harvest.

As for 'Bud Light', do adults actually drink that stuff? I always assumed it was some sort of 'training beer' for young children. Perhaps it's best it remains contained in some sort of secure American military facility here. 

The Worst Beers In The World | RateBeer.com


----------



## Whitedesert

PoleDancer said:


> The local weissbiers (weizen) are particularly refreshing on a hot day. Both Sakara and Luxor produce a variety. Unfortunately they both seem to have been unavailable in recent weeks. I wonder if that might be pending the next wheat harvest.
> 
> As for 'Bud Light', do adults actually drink that stuff? I always assumed it was some sort of 'training beer' for young children. Perhaps it's best it remains contained in some sort of secure American military facility here.
> 
> The Worst Beers In The World | RateBeer.com


 This time I am innocent! You said it first!


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Tend to agree with you, but each to it's own I guess. Not to say that the US doesn't produce fine beers, Samuel Adams springs to mind plus plenty of great micro breweries. Didn't know about the Sakara hefe beer, anyway in a few months all of this talk will be redundant, kind of like discussing Iranian wine vintages and varieties.


----------



## hhaddad

CAIRODEMON said:


> Tend to agree with you, but each to it's own I guess. Not to say that the US doesn't produce fine beers, Samuel Adams springs to mind plus plenty of great micro breweries. Didn't know about the Sakara hefe beer, anyway in a few months all of this talk will be redundant, kind of like discussing Iranian wine vintages and varieties.


Have a look at the thread "Drinkies" and you'll see what's available and I put the up to date price list some days ago.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...living-egypt/96060-drinkies-6.html#post744858


----------



## PoleDancer

CAIRODEMON said:


> but each to it's own I guess.


Indeed. In mitigation, I did include a 'wink' smiley just so Moe was clear I wasn't actually trying to cause offence.



CAIRODEMON said:


> Not to say that the US doesn't produce fine beers, Samuel Adams springs to mind plus plenty of great micro breweries.


Indeed. Quite a few of the US IPAs in particular are good candidates for 'world class' status (and great for hot weather). It's just a shame that most of the mass market brands are such pish. More marketing than beer.



CAIRODEMON said:


> anyway in a few months all of this talk will be redundant, kind of like discussing Iranian wine vintages and varieties.


Hmmm. I'm betting not. The rapid volte-face after the duty free wobble last year suggests that 'they' do actually appreciate the implications of banning drink (which are both economic and reputational).


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Totally agree with you re the USA beer. Suspect that you are correct on the final point as well. IMHO it will be like Dubai or Dhaka where it is available in a few selected hotels at high prices and to residents who can prove their non-muslim credentials


----------



## Moe599

Sonrisa said:


> Here's an idea, why don't we fund the 'expat forum Pool club", so we all get weekly entry to Maadi House, Bud light, Cider and Coronita for me . ;D
> 
> Now, how do you play pool?


I used to play very well but its been a while. I'm sure a few Cold Bud Lights in me and I will be lose as a goose. I'm in for the pool league. Lets do it


----------



## Moe599

PoleDancer said:


> Indeed. In mitigation, I did include a 'wink' smiley just so Moe was clear I wasn't actually trying to cause offence.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Quite a few of the US IPAs in particular are good candidates for 'world class' status (and great for hot weather). It's just a shame that most of the mass market brands are such pish. More marketing than beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I'm betting not. The rapid volte-face after the duty free wobble last year suggests that 'they' do actually appreciate the implications of banning drink (which are both economic and reputational).


Not offended at all:confused2:


----------



## PoleDancer

Moe599 said:


> Not offended at all:confused2:


Clearly I'm losing my touch


----------



## Whitedesert

Moe599 said:


> Not offended at all:confused2:


 Went over to Atlanta to visit the wifes family that moved there about 10 years ago. Did not like the Budweisers, they are like non-alcoholic Egyptian beer - but had my first corndog at turners field watching a weird but fun game called baseball. Loved the corndogs, (baseball was kind of fun too) had 3 more before they could get me out there.


----------



## Moe599

I tell you what I really miss is hot dog at the old ball park. Nothing like them and not those corn dogs. A cold beer and a hot dog watching a baseball game. What memories

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Moe599

On a side note. Does anyone know if there is a open pool league that is still taking players?

Regards
Moe

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland

If I remember correctly Maadi house pulled out of the BCA pool league 3 years ago.

I think this was down to security..


----------



## Moe599

AAAHHH. Just wanted those who were concerned about my Bud light deficiency to know that got my fix last week and my hangover is completely gone now. Thank you all for your concern. 

BTW, I got in the Maadi House through a pool league. 

Regards
Moe

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

